# When Hummingbirds Attack II--Terror from the Skies



## Lucretia (Jul 23, 2013)

There's a fuschia bush on the corner of the house that's in full bloom right now, and we have a hummingbird that's staked it out.

Sometimes in plain sight:



​
Sometimes in stealth mode:

​
But go anywhere near its fuschia bush, and you WILL get threatened. 

​


It likes to do a strafing run from behind and buzz right past your ear (close enough so you can feel the breeze from its wings) and startle the bejesus out of you. Fierce little beast--good thing its body is only about as big as your thumb.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 23, 2013)

Remember the mosquitoes in _Jumanji_?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 23, 2013)

Lucretia, Get a tennis racket out when he pull that fly-by routine. He won't be talking so tough after that. LOL


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 23, 2013)

Better not piss that thing off!
It'll pick out your eyeballs!


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 23, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Better not piss that thing off!
> It'll pick out your eyeballs!



It likes to hover right in front of you about face height--if you don't have glasses on, it actually can be kind of unnerving. Those suckers are FAST!


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2013)

I can watch them for hours, the Ruby throated is very territorial.


----------



## mkriggen (Jul 23, 2013)

Want to borrow a couple of cats?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 23, 2013)

"Sorry Goose but its time to buzz the tower"

[video=youtube;vdHBsWXaHN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdHBsWXaHN8[/video]


----------

